# Any guesses on gender using nub theory



## Browny

Hi ladies I went for my 19 week scan and couldn't be told my baby's sex any guesses please or tips and advise x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 26


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Boy


----------



## Browny

Can I ask how you came to that or is it a guess Hun


----------



## Eleanor2014

I say girl, the nubs parallel to the back bone


----------



## MeeOhMya

I think boy :)


----------



## Browny

Thanks ladies, you two and 1 more person has said boy and everyone else I no thinks girl, I'm also thinking girl on nub theory but daren't get my hopes up, I already have 1 boy and it my last child so would like one of each


----------



## truthbtold

this is a tough call, its parallel like a girl but the bulb on the end looks like a boy. I would post on ingender and see what you get. How many weeks were you when this u/s was done


----------



## mazndave

If this is at 19 weeks I'd be more inclined to say boy if that's even a nub, as a girls would be less pronounced by now. Could just be cord or anything though x


----------



## Misscalais

:pink: lean what week gestation was this? Take it to the ingender forum on the ultrasound prediction page those girls are good over there.


----------



## babylove x

def girl based on nub and skull i'd say


----------



## lesh07

I think girl. Looks straight. x


----------



## MaMaRed1012

If that is 19 week scan and that is the nub I would have to guess boy just because the girls should not be that prominent at this stage. If you were earlier I would guess girl as it is straight and parallel to the spine. 

Will be interested to find out! Congratulations!!


----------



## dream.angel

:blue:


----------

